# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Marzocchi Roco Coil R - Dämpfer ist extrem Hart und Federt überhaupt nicht

## Christoph-dh

Hallo,

Ich habe mir einen Dämpfer gekauft, und zwar den Marzocchi Roco Coil R Werkstatt Version

400 LBS Feder, 

Nun ist mein Problem, das der Dämpfer so gut, was heißt so gut, eigentlich gar nicht Federt, 

Ich habe ihn eingebaut, und ich benötige 2 Hände und wirklich sehr sehr viel Kraft damit ich den Dämpfer überhaupt ein kleines bisschen einfedern kann. Mein alter Dämpfer lässt sich da viel weicher und leichter einfedern.

Auch wenn ich mich auf dem Rad drauf setzte, muss ich mich auf den Sattel schmeißen damit er überhaupt anspricht. Beim Fahren spricht er auf keine Unebenheiten an. 

Dazu kommt, das mir aufgefallen ist, das bei dem Roten Verstell Knopf ((Zugstufe) Öl beim Verstellen austritt. Nicht viel, aber ein kleines bisschen.

Auch wenn man den Dämpfer mit sehr viel Kraft eingefedert hat, macht er Schnauf Geräusche.

Ich habe die Feder mit 3 Umdrehungen vorgespannt. 



Woran könnte das liegen, das der Dämpfer so Hart ist, und nur mit sehr viel Kraft einfedert ? 

Muss ich ihn erst einfahren? 

Dämpfer ist neu, nur in der Werkstatt Version ohne OVP für den Ladenverkauf laut Online Shop 

Danke für eure Antworten.

----------


## prolink88

schon mal überlegt ob er vielleicht defekt ist
anscheinend bei Bike Components gekauft.
einfach reklamieren

----------


## Christoph-dh

Durchaus möglich, 
hab mal mit einem bekannten geredet, der hatte einen der sich den Dämpfer wohl auch gekauft hatte im vor Jahr, und der soll genau das gleiche Problem gehabt haben. Selbst nach einer ganzen Tages Tour einfahren soll er nicht angesprochen haben.

Das die bei BC nur defekte Rocos haben, ?

Er hat ihn zurück geschickt, deswegen kann ich nicht Sagen was er genau gemacht hat mit dem Dämpfer damit der funktioniert, oder woran es lag

----------


## prolink88

kenne denn Dämpfer nicht. aber so Streng sollte er nicht gehendie werden die Dämpfer nicht überprüfen beim Versandreklamier ihn und kauf dir einen gescheiten  :Wink:

----------

